# Part #10 Le Blues, end of challenge THE BEST GUITARIST OF THE WORLD IN 10 VIDEOS



## IMPOSSIBLE MAN (Jan 21, 2016)

this is the end of crazy challenge THE BEST GUITARIST OF THE WORLD IN 10 VIDEOS by Emmanuel Sansone 
I'm a really fan and I need you to share that videos or help me to make discover my preferred artist and that unbelievable guitar challenge...

PART#10 "LE BLUES" 




and for who was on mars in the end of 2015
"ROCK BOMB 2015"!!! 




Tks a lot


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I think this guy needs a refresher course in what the classical really is..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice, just as well this is the Non classical section then...............


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you want to listen to a guitarist that does a great job of combining modern 80s style playing (which Sansone is doing) with the blues, I suggest listening to Michael Lee Firkins. Firkins has a more distintive sound, where this guy Sansone sounds kinda generic. And Firkins writes great material.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I think this guy needs a refresher course in what the classical really is..


This thread is located in non-classical????


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Got to see this legend at Reading in 83. Wonderful guitarist.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but this is heavenly. Buddy Whittington and Gary Moore knock out two lovely solos. I had the misfortune to watch Joe Boringmassa play the same track live and he didn't have a tenth of the feel of these two guys (and his set was dull). There are better clips of Gary Moore but this is so good it needs airing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

And to blow all the others away................


----------

